
Is Amazon cheating me? - reacharavindh
EDIT: My bad. Amazon clearly states that the final price on the cart will reflect changes as per delivery address and that the front page is a guesstimate.<p>&quot;The prices on our webside for goods sold by Amazon are displayed in EUR and inclusive of German VAT. However, your final price may differ depending on the actual VAT rate that applies to your order. For orders to other EU countries, the German VAT amount will be deducted and the applicable VAT rate for the destination country will be added. Your final price during checkout will reflect the correct VAT rate for the destination country of your order.&quot;<p>The € 118.99 product magically&#x2F;deceivingly turns into € 124.99 at checkout with free shipping.. 
I wonder if there is any explanation to this behaviour at all?<p>Product link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.de&#x2F;Canon-Selphy-CP1300-Foto-Drucker-schwarz&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B074QH7NFF&#x2F;ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1511285317&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=selphy+cp1300<p>What I see:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;Yu9El<p>Appreciate any explanation...
======
mtmail
I think I see it now. Your credit card is in USD and when you select EUR they
show you an exchange rate of 1.21. The official exchange rate is 1.16 today
([http://xe.com](http://xe.com)). The 5% difference almost explains the 6 Euro
difference in price. You basically pay a convenience fee to get the currency
exchanged by Amazon. If Amazon didn't do it your bank would.

------
mtmail
When I put the product in my shopping card I get EUR 118,99 as final price
(free shipping) during checkout. I see three shipping methods: free, premiums
(+6.99) and morning-express. I don't see morning-express in your screenshot so
it might be related to your shipping address. I agree, it's weird.

------
noncoml
Three sepearate screenshots would be better than the gif.

But it’s probably the added VAT.

Click where it says VAT included.

